# remise en ordre d'un PBG4



## PDD (7 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Mon ancien PBG4 2006 (sous 10.4.11) donné à mon petit fils était devenu "ultra lent" avec diverses apparitions de couleurs anormale sur l'écran, en pratique il était inutilisable malgres Onxy et toutes mes tentatives classiques (pram,...) et je ne savais plus quoi faire. J'ai remis le système d'origine 10.3 (en perdant tous mes fichiers mais j'avais des copies!) et il a retrouvé sa jeunesse et sa rapidité. Je suis ensuite repassé en 10.4, réinstallé Office et mes programmes et il est reparti pour un tour à la satisfaction de mon petit fils...Voila si cela peut aider un peu ceux qui rament avec leur PBG4...


----------



## PDD (9 Juin 2011)

Je donne quelques infos supplémentaires sur mon PBG4. Si il est redevenu quasi aussi rapide qu'au départ j'ai malheureusement de nouveau des couleurs anormales qui apparaissent sur l'écran, du vert sur certain pixels, des cadres que se dédoublent,... Avez vous une idée de ce que cela peut être, carte graphique défectueuse??? Merci de vos avis.


----------



## christophe2312 (10 Juin 2011)

Oui malheureusement la carte graphique lâche (il est de 2006 et un portable chauffe généralement plus qu un fixe):rose:


----------



## Karamazow (12 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,   Ton PowerBook a vieilli. J'ai eu les mêmes symptômes, et résultat j'ai dû changer la logicboard trouvée pour 220 sur eBay.


----------



## PDD (12 Juin 2011)

merci de vos avis, je vais le remplacer par un M B en 10.6.


----------



## PDD (3 Août 2011)

Pour donner un peu d'espoir à ceux qui utilisent encore leur PB, je signale que le mien, de façon inattendue, semble refonctionner parfaitement depuis quelques temps. Plus aucun problème d'écran ni de ralentissement actuellement. Mis à part la batterie chinoise achetée il y a 15 mois et qui ne vaut rien, il est redevenu parfaitement utilisable...


----------



## oflorent (4 Août 2011)

D'ailleurs, si vous avez un tuileau pour trouver une batterie pour un PBG4 Titanium, je suis preneur.


----------



## PDD (5 Août 2011)

On ne la trouve plus sur l'Apple store?


----------



## oflorent (21 Août 2011)

PDD a dit:


> On ne la trouve plus sur l'Apple store?



Je parle de sa version 2001 .... TITANIUM
Cela fait bien longtemps que l'Apple Store ne fournit plus les pièces pour ce modèle


----------



## Onmac (21 Août 2011)

Fait un tour chez Surcouf ! Destockage de batterie NEUVE Apple d'iBook/PowerBook pour 15euros seulement ! (Non non, je ne fait pas de pub !  ) 
Mais sérieusement, j'ai  mis au moins 100euros dans des batteries d'iBook et de PowerBook à 120euros sur l'Apple Store !


----------



## oflorent (22 Août 2011)

Sur le store : PB 12 OK, mais plus rien pour les G4, pas plus de chances sur S....... Mais j'ai trouvé quelques sites qui proposent des équivalent. Je continue à chercher.

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Onmac (22 Août 2011)

Non, chez Souscouf, il faut aller voir en magasin je pense, et sur le Store, si tu le dis...

On est là pour ça


----------



## Invité (25 Août 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Fait un tour chez Surcouf ! Destockage de batterie NEUVE Apple d'iBook/PowerBook pour 15euros seulement ! (Non non, je ne fait pas de pub !  )
> Mais sérieusement, j'ai  mis au moins 100euros dans des batteries d'iBook et de PowerBook à 120euros sur l'Apple Store !



Pas trouvé !
Tu m'achète une batterie pour un 14" ?
A ce prix, je veux bien payer cher pour l'expédition !!!


----------



## Onmac (25 Août 2011)

J'irai faire un tour à l'occasion. Mais le souci, c'est que comme c'est du destokage, ça part vite. TRES VITE !
Sinon, je suis OK


----------



## Invité (25 Août 2011)




----------



## Onmac (25 Août 2011)

Sinon ici


----------



## Invité (25 Août 2011)

Nan, c'est juste le prix.
La mienne tient encore 3 petites heures en temps normal


----------



## Onmac (25 Août 2011)

Le juste prix d'Apple est de 130&#8364;. Là, il y en a une à 80, regarde chez MacWay sinon


----------

